# die Stadt, von deren Museum ich dir erzählt habe (declinación)



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos.

Me gustaría consultarles por favor a cerca de esta frase:

- Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, *von* deren Museum ich dir erzählt habe.

En esta frase, detrás de "von" entiendo que debería aparecer un complemento en dativo. En este caso sin embargo, el complemento va en genitivo por formar parte de un complemento del nombre.
No entiendo muy bien porque tiene prioridad el complemento del nombre a la hora de declinar, a una preposición que rige caso.
Estaría muy agradecido si alguien lo pudiera aclarar.

Muchas gracias.


davlar.


----------



## Tonerl

Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, *von deren Museum* ich dir erzählt habe. 
Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, *von deren Museen* ich dir erzählt habe.


----------



## DerFrosch

Tonerl said:


> Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, *von dessen Museum* ich dir erzählt habe.



Eso no es correcto. "_Deren_" es correcto y se refiere a "_die Stadt_", no a "_Museum_".

Davlar: El genitivo no tiene nada que ver con "_von_", y por eso no se puede hablar de un "prioridad" en la declinación.

"Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, von *dem *Museum ich dir erzählt habe" simplemente no sería correcto.


----------



## Tonerl

DerFrosch said:


> Eso no es correcto. "_Deren_" es correcto y *se refiere a "die Stadt"*, no a "_Museum_".


*Bueno, tengo que darte toda la razón. *
Me he equivocado de pe a pa ! 
Gracias por haberme corregido.

Der *"Ort"*, von "*dessen Museum*" ich dir erzählt habe 
Viéndolo de esta manera la cosa cambia mucho !!! 


Saludos


----------



## davlar

DerFrosch said:


> Davlar: El genitivo no tiene nada que ver con "_von_", y por eso no se puede hablar de un "prioridad" en la declinación.
> 
> "Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, von *dem *Museum ich dir erzählt habe" simplemente no sería correcto.



Muy buenas DerFrosch.

Lo primero agradecerte tu aporte.

Entiendo perfectamente que "dessen Museum" no viene de "von" y que es un complemento del nombre "Stadt" y como tal, rige genitivo. Pero a su vez va detrás de una preposición que rige dativo, por eso hablo de prioridad en la declinación ya que en este caso parece ser que es más importante que sea complemento del nombre. Lo que buscaba era una explicación o el por qué de esta prioridad.

Muchas gracias.

davlar.


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> - Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, *von* deren Museum ich dir erzählt habe.


Hola, davlar:

La verdad es que no lo sé muy bien, pero pienso "Ich habe die Stadt besichtigt, *von* dere*m* Museum ich dir erzählt habe."  también es correcto.

He encontrado unas oraciones, en las cuales la "m" de Dativ pasa al articulo. 

Un ejemplo:
"Quadratisches Bildfeld links und rechts: Ringscheibe mit konzentrischen Kreisen, _von* derem*_ äußeren Rand diagonale Linien nach den vier Ecken des Quadrates verlaufen." Text

Y otros aquí:
dessem - hat folgende Bedeutung


----------



## DerFrosch

Yo también he visto algunas veces oraciones con "_derem_" y "_dessem_", pero los considero errores, y Dr. Bopp está de acuerdo conmigo.

Lo que yo he aprendido es que "deren" y "dessen" siempre son invariables, como dice también Dr. Bopp.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones.

davlar


----------

